# Trivia 6/15



## luckytrim (Jun 15, 2019)

trivia 6/15
DID YOU KNOW...
A human skeleton renews itself completely every 10  years.


1. What is the biggest room on the Clue Board?
2. Why would I wet a piece of white paper and place it under  my pet while
combing his fur?
3. Here's a Toughie ;
As the theme music for "Gilligan's Island" begins to play, the  boat is shown
leaving the harbor. Why is the harbor flag at half  mast?
4. Tom Hanks won consecutive Academy Awards in 1993 and 1994.;  name the
films...
5. Actress Hattie McDaniel once stated, "I'd rather play a  _____ for $700 a 
week than be one for $7 a week".
6. In 2010, 33 miners were trapped in a mine for 69 days. In  which South 
American country did this happen?
  a. - Bolivia
  b. - Honduras
  c. - Uruguay
  d. - Chile
7.  What would you be if you were described as being  'loquacious'?
8. What is the total number of dots (pips) on a pair of Dice  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The film, “The Searchers”, was filmed on a site that was used  for nuclear
testing 10 years earlier.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Ballroom
2. Checking for fleas
3. President Kennedy had just been assassinated when this was  filmed
4. 'Philadelphia' and 'Forrest Gump'
5. Maid
6. - d
7. Talkative; Chatty ; Motor mouth etc.
8. - 42

TRUTH !!
The movie was notorious for being shot in the deserts of Utah,  almost ten
years after the United States Army conducted nuclear bomb  testing there. Of
the 220 people involved in the film, 91 would die of cancer,  including
Wayne, director Dick Powell, and every leading and supporting  cast member:
Agnes Moorehead, Susan Hayward, and John Hoyt. Another star,  Pedro
Armendáriz would also be diagnosed of cancer, but commit  suicide after
hearing the news. The number does not even include the extras  and other
people involved in filming. Numerous American Indians who  served as
Mongolian warriors contracted cancer in later years, and even  John Wayne’s
son Michael died in 2003 of cancer, after visiting his father  on the set at
age 22.


----------

